# Need advice for a complete network management tools

## d2_racing

Hi guys, I would like to know if you can help me to built a list of OpenSource software that can fill my needs.

1. I need a network program monitor that can monitor my switchs and ports and alert me when they go down. Right now, I'm using Solarwinds NPM and I would like to replace it.

2. I need a program that can backup switch configuration or push it to specific devices. Right now, I using Solarwinds Cattools.

3. I need a program to watch the performance of the network or any servers.

4. I need a program that can manage network inventory, like a database that have the serial number, switch model and ip address.

Can we do that with some OpenSource project ?

Right now, I'm thinking about these :

1. Nagios with Observium and Zenoss or Opennms

2. Rancid 

3.Zabbix

4. RacktablesLast edited by d2_racing on Wed Mar 13, 2013 6:37 pm; edited 3 times in total

----------

## dataking

 *d2_racing wrote:*   

> Hi guys, I would like to know if you can help me to built a list of OpenSource software that can fill my needs.
> 
> 1. I need a network program monitor that can monitor my switchs and ports and alert me when they go down. Right now, I'm using Solarwinds NPM and I would like to replace it.
> 
> 

 

Not sure.

 *d2_racing wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 2. I need a program that can backup switch configuration or push it to specific devices. Right now, I using Solarwinds Cattools.
> 
> 

 

bash script(s) + TFTP + cron jobs???

 *d2_racing wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 3. I need a program that can manage network inventory, like a database that have the serial number, switch model and ip address.
> 
> 

 

bash script(s) + mysql/postgresql/flat file???

 *d2_racing wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Can we do that with some OpenSource project ?
> 
> Thanks

 

----------

## rizwanazher

Hi all,

Can any one please confirm about the mentioned below detials are supported

over observium .

   - Interface monitoring ( All ypes of pors as STM's, FE , GE , XGE , etc

   - device statisics  (CPU, Memory , etc )

   -  IPSLA MIB support

   - QOS/COS support

   - RRD suuport

   - Format of files relaed to data of graphs

   - VPN/neighbour  prefix details

   - Status of Routing protocols

-How much of Hardware requirement will be needed for monitoring of about 50

Routers along with  150 L3/L2 switches considering polling time for about 5

min. As an average routers have about 20 ports nd L3 switches with about 40

ports eachs, nd layer switches have 25 ports.

  - How actually network discovery works for observium ? I mean do I have

   to just enable SNMP with same community and same Snmp version  on all my

   devices so that observium can discover my whole network and does observium

   also show me the whole map for my network ( connectivity b/w my devices)

   and most important do i need to make any device as Seed device for my

   network ? from which it will automatically penetrate to whole

   network...Further more after discovering of my device can i filter those

   graphs so that I can only plot useful or main graphs

  -  Can I also make groups to those graphs I mean is it possible that I

   can make a separate tab for my roters and the \n separate tab for switches

   etc.

Thanks

Muhammad Rizwan Azher

----------

## 666threesixes666

http://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Monit this does some of that, im sure you can take out some problems and then figure out something to take the rest out.

----------

